# Show off your glass!



## TheCauf (Nov 9, 2016)

Not a big collection (yet) but here's what I've got. From left to right we got Bruce Lee, Jerry, Bloo, Shirley, and Peace Pipe (Wizard pipe depending on if it's Halloween or not) Let's see what ya got!


----------



## Dr Dankness (Nov 25, 2016)




----------



## ktmac20 (Nov 26, 2016)

McFinn's original triple filtered by SI pipes!


----------



## MA MED Grower (Nov 27, 2016)

Ryno


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 27, 2016)

just put this together, haven't even used it yet. have a metal ring stand coming, and a glass elbow to replace the stopper with the hose


----------



## ktmac20 (Nov 27, 2016)

Nice...home made science project!


----------



## Jubilant (Nov 27, 2016)

I call him Inspector 907


----------



## MA MED Grower (Nov 27, 2016)

Sean Foley piece


----------



## MA MED Grower (Nov 27, 2016)

N3rd Glass


----------



## Dr Dankness (Nov 28, 2016)

Jubilant said:


> I call him Inspector 907
> 
> View attachment 3840583


I noticed the FF gear.... nice....


----------



## Saw zallin (Nov 28, 2016)

The ones that matter

Top to bottom. : 1. sovereignty peyote pillar 2. Hvy. 3. Vapexhale hydro base & honeycomb turbine with the sublimator. Number 3 i call the death machine


----------



## Wasabi Shot (Nov 30, 2016)

Hello, my favorite one, a Snob glass bubbler. Will post soon the other ones (Hitman and Dok Glass).

#supportyourlocalglassblower


----------



## HolyHerb (Dec 6, 2016)

This is my latest purchase a red crayon leisure


----------



## ktmac20 (Dec 7, 2016)

Nice Leisure but...Good Gawd are they spendy! 

Cheers and Merry Christmas


----------



## chchhazed (Dec 8, 2016)

One bowl knocks me over


----------



## MA MED Grower (Dec 8, 2016)

My Ryno (for sale)


----------



## MA MED Grower (Dec 8, 2016)

My Yoshi


----------



## MA MED Grower (Dec 8, 2016)

Banjo collab


----------



## HolyHerb (Dec 10, 2016)

My clayball recycler my daily driver. Works perfect with the enail


----------



## MA MED Grower (Dec 12, 2016)

My ship


----------



## Wasabi Shot (Dec 13, 2016)

MA MED & HolyHerb, great colections guys! 

So the Snob with my Hitman:

 

Let's dabadoo!


----------



## HolyHerb (Dec 13, 2016)

@Wasabi Shot thanks man! I'm digging that skull piece! 

Here's a smaller piece from a local glass blower an illuminati recycler she's a chugger


----------



## MA MED Grower (Dec 13, 2016)

Wasabi Shot said:


> MA MED & HolyHerb, great colections guys!
> 
> So the Snob with my Hitman:
> 
> ...


That snob!


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Dec 13, 2016)

no china here!


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 14, 2016)

got the glass elbow for the mad scientist unit


----------



## HolyHerb (Dec 25, 2016)

MA MED Grower said:


> View attachment 3848509 My Ryno (for sale)


I wish I had the cash, she's a beauty


----------



## smokiemcbowl (Jan 2, 2017)

Finally found a pipe lol took me over 2 years of holding out to find the "one". 

I have a few other but this one is by far my favorite besides my tripple chamber/perk bubbler


----------



## dugdug2002 (Jan 4, 2017)

All the glass I got all clean and ready for use


----------



## MA MED Grower (Jan 5, 2017)

GNOME GROWN said:


> no china here! View attachment 3852250 View attachment 3852252 View attachment 3852253 View attachment 3852254 View attachment 3852255


Like that Kurt b


----------



## Wasabi Shot (Jan 5, 2017)

Hello,


> no china here!


 
#snobglass


----------



## HolyHerb (Jan 6, 2017)

Dab rigs ready to go. Had to get a group shot. I need to clean my flower pieces to snap some pics of them.


----------



## Saw zallin (Jan 8, 2017)

Sovereignty stemline to 12 arm. Yellow star accents. Almost a month old now. Talked price down from 1250 to 950$ I think I did good.

Smoothest piece I own, don't think illl get better. For a 16 inch bong it's incredible easy to clear. Different from the peyote pillar, better as a daily driver for sure.


----------



## HolyHerb (Jan 15, 2017)

A gift my buddy gave me when he stopped dabbing.


----------



## MA MED Grower (Jan 15, 2017)

HolyHerb said:


> A gift my buddy gave me when he stopped dabbing. View attachment 3876738


Who made that? I like the wigwag work


----------



## HolyHerb (Jan 15, 2017)

MA MED Grower said:


> Who made that? I like the wigwag work


You know I'll have to ask him. He mentioned him but I completely forgot, was overwhelmed by the gift lol


----------



## HolyHerb (Jan 16, 2017)

MA MED Grower said:


> Who made that? I like the wigwag work


I will ask him tomorrow and have that answer for ya. Meanwhile this piece was a birthday gift from an extractor buddy I've known for a little while now. A little 10mm piece


----------



## HolyHerb (Jan 17, 2017)

@MA MED Grower he goes by tmo glass


----------



## MA MED Grower (Jan 18, 2017)

HolyHerb said:


> @MA MED Grower he goes by tmo glass


Thank you! I'll look him up on IG. THANKS!


----------



## sparkygeek (Jan 19, 2017)

Just cleaned... Time to dirty it again.


----------



## Saw zallin (Jan 26, 2017)

Cuppa tea


----------



## Litthefrog (Jan 27, 2017)




----------



## Litthefrog (Feb 3, 2017)

Litthefrog said:


> View attachment 3886363


Broke that one, so I got a new one...


----------



## HolyHerb (Apr 4, 2017)

Bought this bad boy to giveaway at a local event also giving away this groovy little carb cap.


----------



## natureboygrower (Apr 5, 2017)

HolyHerb said:


> View attachment 3919316 Bought this bad boy to giveaway at a local event also giving away this groovy little carb cap.View attachment 3919317


that cap is sweet!!


----------



## borbor (Apr 25, 2017)

I didn't think it was worth it to include pipes or broken bongs or bongs that weren't glass on glass, so...
 
From right to left-
1.awesome recycler with an inline perc, made by somebody in north co (first name damien?), I only stopped into the shop for some butane, spent enough to roll the "wheel of fortune" and just my luck 40% off anything in the store, I noticed it right when I walked in, so 40% off made it totally worth the 250
2.Cyclone
3. Fritted
4. Weird Klien bottle style recycler, got it with the enail 5 days ago.
5. Insane recycler, with an inline perc, custom bowl and dome. To be seen and not smoked.
6. don't even know what to call the perc on this rig. It spins around while inhaling
7. random rig
8. (blue bowl) tiny cyclone
9. random showerhead rig
10. random lame ass bong.


More of #5 to be seen and not smoked


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 26, 2017)

borbor said:


> I didn't think it was worth it to include pipes or broken bongs or bongs that weren't glass on glass, so...
> View attachment 3931321
> From right to left-
> 1.awesome recycler with an inline perc, made by somebody in north co (first name damien?), I only stopped into the shop for some butane, spent enough to roll the "wheel of fortune" and just my luck 40% off anything in the store, I noticed it right when I walked in, so 40% off made it totally worth the 250
> ...


looks like you spend more on devices to smoke weed, than you do on the weed to put in them....


----------



## borbor (May 29, 2017)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> looks like you spend more on devices to smoke weed, than you do on the weed to put in them....


The oldest piece in the collection is like 4 or 5 years, I think it's either the recycler or the fritted. I bought a lot of em on 4/20, when the greatest glassblowers I know of (Kind Creations Fort Collins CO) do a buy one get one for $4.20 sale. For example, the one with the spinning perc was normally 500 (made by pukinbeagle) but I spent $260 and my friend spent $260 with me and we both left with $500 retail bongs.
While I was growing, there was a lot of extra money around, from saving money on weed and from friends that liked my weed, so I'd literally buy anything less than a thousand dollars that I wanted. After I stopped growing, I had my med card so an oz of awesome bud costs me a hundred dollars, great shatter is like 30, distillate from 40-50, I'm never really strapped for cash, so I still like to go out on 4/20 and get a bong or two. It's always nice to be able to rotate pieces too, like "this one is just slightly dirty and I don't wanna clean it right now, next up!
Wish I coulda included my fallen soldiers from Smash Glass and Bio. The Bio one is probably fixable, but Smash was the best functioning recycler I'd ever seen and fucked. Probably thrown away by the roommates by now.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 29, 2017)

hey man, everybody has to have a hobby, at one point in time i had a folder full of pocket pages intended for trading cards, full of different packs of rolling papers, had 73 different kinds at one time, and in the back, folded up, i had a giant big bambu paper from the cheech and chong album.
the funny thing is, i've never really liked joints, almost always have used a bowl or a bong, just like the art


----------



## kds710 (Jun 22, 2017)

Bradley Miller tube with a bucket fixed to a 2 hole diffy. Chopper


----------



## David Mojo (Jun 25, 2017)

I bout this one from GradientGlass


----------



## David Mojo (Jun 25, 2017)




----------



## Rodrigo Thomason (Jun 30, 2017)

Calypso. Made by Amsterdam Glass, actually looking to get rid off lol.


----------



## Wigiberto (Aug 17, 2017)

Just cleaned em out....

HiSi 16" Straight Triple Bell Perc with Upline Ashcatcher.


----------



## Hasmoke (Aug 25, 2017)




----------



## GrowerGaz95 (Oct 29, 2017)

New bong and custom head


----------



## blake9999 (Dec 25, 2017)

Bong Broke. Had to MacGuiver it together


----------



## Zero_OS (Mar 4, 2018)

I really like the Bombay Gin glass bottles.


----------



## Wigiberto (Mar 4, 2018)

Combusting some TGA Timewreck


----------



## 1God777 (Mar 14, 2018)

My bob Marley yelling face bong getting a dual bowl


----------



## 1God777 (Mar 15, 2018)

O.k. I took some decent pics to get yall a better view of the glass


----------



## undercoverfbi (Sep 23, 2018)

Bout this fucker today with some honest earned money. 

 

 
 
Haze hazard is the place to get glass in all of colorado springs


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 1, 2018)

undercoverfbi said:


> View attachment 4203961
> Bout this fucker today with some honest earned money.
> 
> View attachment 4203962
> ...


what is the duck? i haven't seen a device like that? or is it just a stopper in a stash jar?


----------



## Zero_OS (Oct 1, 2018)

perhaps it is a cap to keep the vape fumes from wafting off into the atmosphere?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 1, 2018)

could be....or could be an elaborate butt plug.....


----------



## Zero_OS (Oct 1, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> could be....or could be an elaborate butt plug.....


If so, I wonder if it quacks...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 1, 2018)

Zero_OS said:


> If so, I wonder if it quacks...


no, but i bet you will.....


----------



## undercoverfbi (Oct 1, 2018)

Blue duck is a carb cap


----------



## Zero_OS (Oct 1, 2018)

directional? didn't see any carb holes


----------



## kds710 (Oct 2, 2018)

Zero_OS said:


> directional? didn't see any carb holes


the hole is on the bottom and angled at a degree to move the oil around the banger by turning it with your hand


^^ prefer the hover over any other cap best directional in the game


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 2, 2018)

kds710 said:


> the hole is on the bottom and angled at a degree to move the oil around the banger by turning it with your hand
> View attachment 4209031
> 
> ^^ prefer the hover over any other cap best directional in the game


cool, learn something new every day, whether i want to or not


----------



## blake9999 (Dec 28, 2018)

Neighbor said they had a Pipe for me. This is what they brought over......


----------



## macsnax (Dec 28, 2018)

blake9999 said:


> Neighbor said they had a Pipe for me. This is what they brought over......
> 
> View attachment 4256221


Ha! That's cute


----------



## GrowerGaz95 (Dec 29, 2018)

Hahah "Borrowers Pipe"


----------



## Mr Blamo (Dec 30, 2018)

blake9999 said:


> Neighbor said they had a Pipe for me. This is what they brought over......
> 
> View attachment 4256221


lol
is it from a lego set lol


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jan 3, 2019)




----------



## Tstat (Jan 3, 2019)

Just bought a new piece yesterday and then saw this thread this morning. Here is the rig, locally blown:





And here are a few shots of my collection:


----------



## Tstat (Jan 3, 2019)

If anyone is interested, here is what’s above. All 18mm.

Sovereignty G-line Up Mini King : Mobius Ion Matrix : Zob FatBoy : Zob 14" Tube : Dina K Rasta Inline : Mobius Clear Reti : Doughboy Recycler : Doughboy Large Klein : Möbius Facet Disk : Apix Stemline : Pulse Double Barrel : Pulse Bubbler : Itza Gridded Circ Perc Tube : AGO Disk Diffuser : Colie Stemline Bubbler : Colie Circ Bubbler : Doughboy Offset Recycler : Custom Roor 14" : Hitman 14" Tube : Molecule Inverted Showerhead : EFS Triple Gridded Donut : Termini Castle to Circ : C&M Beaker : JM Glass Honeycomb : RooR Fixed Toque Tube : Roor Barrel Perc Bubbler : Platinum Swiss Perc : Liquid Sci Beaker : Envy Luna Inline : Sheldon Black Tube : Sprout Worked Rig

Hardwood GonG Slide & Dome Displays! Click here for DeadFootDesigns.


----------



## macsnax (Jan 3, 2019)

That's a nice collection, I break too much to build a good collection.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Jan 9, 2019)

woooooeeeeeee @Tstat ! I would love to own a collection like that but my wife would kill me! "why do you need ANOTHER one?!?!" every time something new comes in the mail, lol. probably got 10 water pieces now, I guess she does have a point.


----------



## Tstat (Jan 10, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> my wife would kill me!


Yep, it is a battle, lol. But, it's also an addiction and addicts do what they have to do!


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Jan 13, 2019)

Tstat said:


> Yep, it is a battle, lol. But, it's also an addiction and addicts do what they have to do!


The heady game is getting to be pretty damn reasonable on Instagram. I've been predicting its going to be a mini microbrewery bubble all over again, they're gonna saturate themselves out of business. I've found a few artists that will be posting lots of awesome deals. I'm mostly after 14mm small waterpipes and flower bubblers, and some will post a nice worked 8" 14mm for 140$ one day then a couple weeks later its down to 100$, ect. 

My goal for the year is sell off my china prodo glass and replace it all with nicer heady stuff. I found a guy who does a ton of stuff with Simpsons Millie's, I'm looking to get a bubbler with a slide and a bunch of simpsons millies all over it. I'm guessing that'd be like 150 from what I've seen from him. If you want DM me and I'll send you some artists I"ve been following. 

edit: I was also interested in how you liked that swiss cheese perk? Does it hit like an egg? looks like it would be nicer for concentrates? Thanks


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Jan 13, 2019)

Lucky Luke said:


> View attachment 4258997


damn, is that a helix? would love to see some more photos of that stem.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jan 13, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> damn, is that a helix? would love to see some more photos of that stem.


Its an Agung cyclone. You should be able to google some pics.


----------



## Mr Blamo (Jan 19, 2019)

Im kinda liking my silicone hammer pipe. Can even smoke dab out of it and has a handy stash spot on it to.
Not bad for 22 bux.


----------



## Wigiberto (Feb 3, 2019)

For a couple days


----------



## inDC4now (Feb 7, 2019)

Mr Blamo said:


> Im kinda liking my silicone hammer pipe. Can even smoke dab out of it and has a handy stash spot on it to.
> Not bad for 22 bux.


How easy does it clean? I have a silicone bong and can't really tell how clean it is in there.


----------



## mr.smileyface (Feb 11, 2019)

Hey guys
Long time rollitup grower since the overgrown days. Well if you want some karma then check out my new products. Less than 40$ for a sick dabber in canada
https://www.amazon.ca/nectar-collec...+collector&dpPl=1&dpID=4178FnBBVHL&ref=plSrch


----------



## HolyHerb (Apr 10, 2019)

Newest addition to my collection............
 
BOOM BIG REVEAL!!! Its pickle Rick!


----------



## meangreengrowinmachine (Apr 10, 2019)

anyone have any of those crazy pieces that I have seen on insta by stratisphereglass? thinks look INSANE and I am sure are ridiculous expensive.


----------



## Mr Blamo (Apr 15, 2019)

HolyHerb said:


> Newest addition to my collection............
> View attachment 4315285
> BOOM BIG REVEAL!!! Its pickle Rick!


My buddy has that pipe....is funny lol


----------



## Mr Blamo (Apr 15, 2019)

inDC4now said:


> How easy does it clean? I have a silicone bong and can't really tell how clean it is in there.


Very hot water does the trick and some of that orange cleaner makes it smell better.
There is a cleaner liquid to get to clean silicone.


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 23, 2019)

I just posted a bunch of the newest stuff I've made on my thread .

https://www.rollitup.org/t/thundercats-groooooooow.131193/page-206


----------



## jrGrow420 (May 10, 2019)

https://caliring.com/ this dude stole my invention once, 2 week later tho the chinese made $1 plastic ones (theres some on this cunts site)

he made jack shit from it after i emailed him and laughed about all the Chinese ones so i didn't loose out really.

The thing is he fucked it up by making cheap nasty molded gold n silver looking ones, my idea was to make them from beautiful custom design glass.

If anyone makes them outta glass let me know, i have sites and twitters i can through them all through for a cut of the profits.


You can buy gold flake and diamond dust off ebay, i was thinking of adding that to the glass and selling for 1 million dollars !


----------



## atxlsgun (May 10, 2019)

Jp Toro won at cannabis cup spent $20 on tickets on my way out of the cup. Driving home got a call that I won


----------



## atxlsgun (May 10, 2019)

Jerome Baker signature series. I bought this one from the man himself. I like it because of the bong percolator that shit is sick


----------



## jrGrow420 (May 10, 2019)

smoke weed all day


----------



## gr865 (May 23, 2019)

So yesterday went to the Dr. in the city, so that gave me an opportunity to stop by my favorite glass/head shop. Done biz with them for many years, know the owner and his wife, great folks and he makes some great glass.
So I am talking to the owner and said I was making some Rosin and only had a straw that I had bought at his place before I got my Dabpress. He walked over to one of the shelves picked up this rig and said you need this. I looked at the price, $90 and said maybe later don't want to spend that amount now. He said, Oh Dude, no I will let you have this for 50, has both the bong and the banger included. One of his artist made this one, so he has to pay him for it, but did not mark it up.


I went out to the truck, got 5 joints of Cheese, came back in and gave it to him. Us Hippies have to remain in unison!

Just tried it, works well of course I had to much on the dabber so, yes I am very high.


----------



## HolyHerb (May 27, 2019)

New rig


----------



## Zeeek420 (Jun 12, 2019)

One of my rigs


----------



## HolyHerb (Jun 12, 2019)

Never posted my Sheldon Black piece


----------



## UpstateGarden (Jun 13, 2019)

My new and first nectar collector. I think it’s dope.


----------



## Thundercat (Jun 13, 2019)

Nice I like nectar collectors!


----------



## Obepawn (Jun 13, 2019)

The one one with the fat can, is the smoothest, hardest hitting lil mofo you will find. Bought it at a big smoke shop in Carlsbad for $31.00. The blue one is 8” tall.


----------



## RomulanJake (Jun 15, 2019)

My personal collection, at least the stuff that's portable.


----------



## Thundercat (Jun 15, 2019)

Nice fume worked set! I do a lot of fuming, so it always catches my eye.


----------



## HolyHerb (Jun 17, 2019)

Different heat settings on the puffco


----------



## Thundercat (Jun 17, 2019)

HolyHerb said:


> Different heat settings on the puffco
> View attachment 4351086 View attachment 4351087 View attachment 4351088 View attachment 4351089


Thats cool it lights up, the peaks do hit pretty well for a vape.

I'm curious to see how long the atomizer lasts you though. I've been reading tons of reports about these peaks for the last couple years now.


----------



## HolyHerb (Jun 17, 2019)

Thundercat said:


> Thats cool it lights up, the peaks do hit pretty well for a vape.
> 
> I'm curious to see how long the atomizer lasts you though. I've been reading tons of reports about these peaks for the last couple years now.


I think it has a lot to do with people improperly using them. You have to place the dabs at the bottom of the ceramic bowl before you heat up. I see a lot of people just placing it on the side or trying to dab it as if it were a regular piece ie placing it on the side after its heated up. Also cleaning the unit everyother day or every 20-30 dabs helps. Last but not least you cant hit it like its a bong, longer slower puffs give you a thicker vapor and keeps your atomizer cleaner.

Lol then again ive heard of atomizers being DOA so all the cleaning in the world wont help with that

As for the hits with the terp rubies and the directional flow carb cap it hits like a beast.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Jun 19, 2019)

Thundercat said:


> Thats cool it lights up, the peaks do hit pretty well for a vape.
> 
> I'm curious to see how long the atomizer lasts you though. I've been reading tons of reports about these peaks for the last couple years now.


Thats funny, I'm reading the opposite reviews everywhere I look. I was considering getting one, but no way now. I dont even dab very much anyways, but damn I just keep seeing bad reviews. 

got a link to your glasswork anywhere?


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Jun 19, 2019)

Obepawn said:


> The one one with the fat can, is the smoothest, hardest hitting lil mofo you will find. Bought it at a big smoke shop in Carlsbad for $31.00. The blue one is 8” tall.
> 
> View attachment 4349544


those are my favorite. My daily driver/bed bowl is a lil 15 dollar waterpipe just like your can. bent neck, small can body, just fuckin' rips. Looking to find somebody to make a headier version of it without asking 500 dollars.


----------



## Thundercat (Jun 19, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> Thats funny, I'm reading the opposite reviews everywhere I look. I was considering getting one, but no way now. I dont even dab very much anyways, but damn I just keep seeing bad reviews.
> 
> got a link to your glasswork anywhere?


The peak doesn't hit like a regular nail, but the one I tried worked great. They are pretty expensive though for what they are. I would much rather spend the $400 on quality hand made glass then an import electronic vape. I have some pictures of my glass posted on my thread in my sig line. I don't advertise on here, or sell to members here yet. I am still living in a non legal state, and its important to me to keep my life as separate/protected as possible since I have a family.



reallybigjesusfreak said:


> those are my favorite. My daily driver/bed bowl is a lil 15 dollar waterpipe just like your can. bent neck, small can body, just fuckin' rips. Looking to find somebody to make a headier version of it without asking 500 dollars.


$500 really isn't bad for something "heady". Glass work takes tons of time, physical labor in very hot conditions, and has EXTREMELY high overhead. Nice colored glass costs between $50-200 a pound depending on the color, and thats just in the raw form before its worked.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Jun 19, 2019)

Thundercat said:


> The peak doesn't hit like a regular nail, but the one I tried worked great. They are pretty expensive though for what they are. I would much rather spend the $400 on quality hand made glass then an import electronic vape. I have some pictures of my glass posted on my thread in my sig line. I don't advertise on here, or sell to members here yet. I am still living in a non legal state, and its important to me to keep my life as separate/protected as possible since I have a family.
> 
> 
> 
> $500 really isn't bad for something "heady". Glass work takes tons of time, physical labor in very hot conditions, and has EXTREMELY high overhead. Nice colored glass costs between $50-200 a pound depending on the color, and thats just in the raw form before its worked.


yep, i'm aware. I have some artists I regular, and I have some worked tubes from them I picked up around 200 that go for at least 5 in the shops. I just mean I'd rather go direct with an artist than support a middleman. I understand glass is art and all, but I still have a limit on what I'll spend to smoke weed out of. I'm not looking to flex, just own things I enjoy. 

edit: missed your first part of that lol. Yeah I understand you totally, I am the same way, gotta stay safe. I also dont really take concentrates on the go, so I have no problem torching up a banger in my basement. I have a ball diffuser rig right now which i am loving, 20 bucks and hits as nice as any "heady american blown" rig I have used.


----------



## Thundercat (Jun 19, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> yep, i'm aware. I have some artists I regular, and I have some worked tubes from them I picked up around 200 that go for at least 5 in the shops. I just mean I'd rather go direct with an artist than support a middleman. I understand glass is art and all, but I still have a limit on what I'll spend to smoke weed out of. I'm not looking to flex, just own things I enjoy.


For sure man I feel you. I only have a couple collector pieces, that were a few hundred. Mostly I use stuff I made that has defects so I couldn't sell it . You obviously get it, but so many people don't realize how much it costs to make glass in the US. They see import pipes online and at some head shops for dirt cheap prices, and think all glass should be cheap. The simple aspect of making the glass in this country automatically quadruples the cost of manufacture.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Jun 19, 2019)

Thundercat said:


> For sure man I feel you. I only have a couple collector pieces, that were a few hundred. Mostly I use stuff I made that has defects so I couldn't sell it . You obviously get it, but so many people don't realize how much it costs to make glass in the US. They see import pipes online and at some head shops for dirt cheap prices, and think all glass should be cheap. The simple aspect of making the glass in this country automatically quadruples the cost of manufacture.


those are all the same assholes who have never and will never create a piece of anything in their life because they lack the ambition or drive or intelligence to put themselves out there and A. take a hard look at anything that is challenging to them, and B. find any way to express a response that is anything other than the basic range of human emotion. 

I'm starting to realize that a lot of things in this world are like cilantro. Chemically there are just some things people will like/get and not. Recently it was the band Earth. Some people just genuinely do not "get" drone music, and that is okay. Now its art, in any of its forms. Some people are just cheap shitty humans, most likely the offspring of other shitty, trashy, and I suppose generally uneducated humans. There will just be no reasoning with them, because they are just chemically inclined to be garbage.


----------



## HolyHerb (Aug 24, 2019)

Thundercat said:


> Thats cool it lights up, the peaks do hit pretty well for a vape.
> 
> I'm curious to see how long the atomizer lasts you though. I've been reading tons of reports about these peaks for the last couple years now.





reallybigjesusfreak said:


> Thats funny, I'm reading the opposite reviews everywhere I look. I was considering getting one, but no way now. I dont even dab very much anyways, but damn I just keep seeing bad reviews.
> 
> got a link to your glasswork anywhere?


My atomizer is still going strong well over 200 grams have gone through it.


----------



## TwistItUp (Aug 24, 2019)




----------



## myvoy (Mar 5, 2020)




----------



## RomulanJake (Mar 5, 2020)

TwistItUp said:


> View attachment 4384457


I have a feeling that these were not designed for use with Cannabis.


----------



## Wigiberto (Mar 7, 2020)

myvoy said:


> View attachment 4496511


Love me some MOBIUS GLASS


----------



## myvoy (Mar 8, 2020)

Wigiberto said:


> Love me some MOBIUS GLASS


One of my guilty pleasures from the past...this one I rarely use due to cleaning. I added an AC but was only able to find in 14mm at the time so requires an adapter


----------



## myvoy (Mar 8, 2020)

Another Mobius, it's an old original Ion Matrix. Hits great for flower


----------



## myvoy (Mar 8, 2020)

For concentrates, Toro single mac. It's tiny but nice


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Mar 8, 2020)

RomulanJake said:


> My personal collection, at least the stuff that's portable.
> 
> View attachment 4350289
> 
> View attachment 4350291


You're not playing around, lol. That's awesome.


----------



## RomulanJake (Mar 9, 2020)

PadawanWarrior said:


> You're not playing around, lol. That's awesome.


Its even bigger now. Ive got a custom set I added from Mustard Glass.. and a few more additions.


----------



## noidave111 (Mar 9, 2020)

Any other vaping rigs?


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Mar 9, 2020)

RomulanJake said:


> Its even bigger now. Ive got a custom set I added from Mustard Glass.. and a few more additions.


I love the custom cut foam cases for each piece. That just takes it over the top, lol. I'm impressed man.


----------



## TheDifferenceX (Mar 12, 2020)




----------



## Richard Drysift (Apr 27, 2020)

Hey just got a cool new slide; bong is nothing special really but this new piece kind of suits me...


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Apr 27, 2020)

Richard Drysift said:


> Hey just got a cool new slide; bong is nothing special really but this new piece kind of suits me...
> 
> View attachment 4547833View attachment 4547835


If they only could've gotten Jaws to eat some weed they wouldn't of had to kill him, lol.


----------



## Richard Drysift (Apr 27, 2020)

PadawanWarrior said:


> If they only could've gotten Jaws to eat some weed they wouldn't of had to kill him, lol.


If they only listened to Capt. Quint...


----------



## Zero_OS (Apr 27, 2020)

Richard Drysift said:


> this new piece kind of suits me...


Sweet, what size is the gong joint? Also, how about a detached shot?


----------



## Awwwshitson (Jul 5, 2020)

TheCauf said:


> Not a big collection (yet) but here's what I've got. From left to right we got Bruce Lee, Jerry, Bloo, Shirley, and Peace Pipe (Wizard pipe depending on if it's Halloween or not) Let's see what ya got! I got a zong signed and numbered by the maker himself and fumed in 24k gold. And I won a free g pen roam. Winning


----------



## Lockedin (Jul 27, 2020)

*Part 2*
- Start here - last month
Bought a 18" beaker on sale. Very thick glass, ice pinch, SMOOTH hitter it ticks all the boxes except one:
When I got home, I set it on the table and noticed for the first time that it looks like an 18" glass dildo with a bowl attached.
Oh, THAT's why it was on sale. Crap.
Well, it works great and only my Wife sees it...but it's just obnoxious now.

*Part 1*
- The second part - mid '80's
I finally got to go on a fishing trip with some older guys I idolized in my teens. After the second stop, the boat owner says, "Well boys, I think we should stop down for a minute to repair the sails." 
Looking at me, he said, "Hey grommet, go in the console under the wheel and find the sail kit. It's a piece of bamboo wrapped in line."
I found the sail kit easily; a 3" thick, 8" long piece of bamboo with bank line tied around it and a label, "Sail Kit". I was a wide eyed 15 year old boy on the ocean with real men, so I didn't ask - I just fetched. But I couldn't help wondering what we would possibly use a sail kit for aboard a 30ft. power boat??? 
I handed the Capt. the kit; he twisted the braided cap from the bamboo and spilled the contents onto the dinette table - 2 lighters, a few used screens, a metal pipe and a whole eighth of sinsemilla! - That was a great trip.

*Part 3* 
- This Morning
What happens when you quarantine Lockedin with a few ounces of weed, a phallic bong, and 50' of decorative manila line?
My take on a needle case (sail kit) - 
One, single, unbroken 40(ish)' piece of line grafted onto the main stem to remove / add certain "elements" of this piece.

Yes. It's dirty - hopefully a bit less so now!


----------



## gr865 (Jul 27, 2020)

Be safe!


----------



## VITAE Glass (Feb 1, 2021)

22 " buildable VITAE bong. Hits like a champ, super easy to clean.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 2, 2021)

*Spiral guys and my 14mm Ash Catcher Green Percolator.*


----------



## DCcan (Feb 2, 2021)

The virgin getting a redbud baptism, and modded out for smokin' Pink Bubba Cob's


----------



## Boru420 (Feb 2, 2021)

i would have posted a pic of my own but it needs cleaned lol badly


----------



## Thetoroherd (Mar 11, 2021)

Toro collector here, and here’s a few of my tubes. Always looking for more


----------



## NanoGadget (Apr 9, 2021)

This is what I've been smoking flower out of for the last couple days because I'm fucking dumb and I like tempting disaster.


----------



## WubbaLubbaDubDub (Apr 12, 2021)

Does mobius no longer make rigs?
Was checking out the site and they only have accessory’s,stems and bowls available


----------



## oliverwayne (Apr 13, 2021)

*homie got me a new silicone, such a unique piece
*


----------



## WubbaLubbaDubDub (Apr 13, 2021)

Mobius Stereo matrix


----------



## myvoy (Apr 13, 2021)

WubbaLubbaDubDub said:


> Does mobius no longer make rigs?
> Was checking out the site and they only have accessory’s,stems and bowls available


Yes, last time I heard they are still making glass but due to their small company size they are overwhelmed with orders from retailers. I have the 60t and the ion matrix from them which I love. Pain to clean but super smooth hits for flower


----------



## WubbaLubbaDubDub (Apr 13, 2021)

myvoy said:


> Yes, last time I heard they are still making glass but due to their small company size they are overwhelmed with orders from retailers. I have the 60t and the ion matrix from them which I love. Pain to clean but super smooth hits for flower


I’m terrible with technology.
Do you think it’s best to reach out to them over Instagram or something?
I want a little ion


----------



## myvoy (Apr 16, 2021)

Yeah maybe email them and couple retailers as well. I was looking at a stratos last year so I know they are still in production. Just have to jump on them when you see them in stock. Good luck and enjoy your stereo


----------



## chowmein (Apr 17, 2021)

what do you guys use to clean your glass?


----------



## Metasynth (Apr 17, 2021)

chowmein said:


> what do you guys use to clean your glass?


A hammer...


----------



## myvoy (Apr 18, 2021)

chowmein said:


> what do you guys use to clean your glass?


I use kosher salt and rubbing alcohol...maybe tablespoon or 2 of salt and enough alcohol to cover and shake like crazy. Rinse...


----------



## WubbaLubbaDubDub (Apr 18, 2021)

chowmein said:


> what do you guys use to clean your glass?


99.9% iso
Can get a gallon jug at farm supply stores


----------



## VITAE Glass (Apr 18, 2021)

It's a modular bong, this is what it looks like disassembled.


----------



## StonedGardener (Apr 19, 2021)

Exquisite


----------



## natureboygrower (Apr 25, 2021)

Picked up a couple pieces from Grav Labs during their 4/20 sale. Top piece is a Arcline hammer, middle is a Gandalf pipe for my wife, and the bottom is my daily driver spoon I've had for years made by the Marley family. I've broken a couple of these and always buy a other one.


----------



## Obepawn (May 11, 2021)

This is “the Beast”. Just an 1/8” under 8” long and weighs 1 1/2 pounds. The unopened bottle of beer weighs 1.3 pounds. It was one those things when you see a piece and say, I want that shit! It’s very heavy and thick. Glad I found this conversation piece. $55.00


----------



## Obepawn (May 12, 2021)

It's got a noticeable joint where the body connects to the bowl, but I don't give a shit about that. I like this big bitch because most people don't have a spoon pipe this fucken big. The look on friends faces when you ask them if they wanna hit. Priceless


----------



## StonedGardener (May 29, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> just put this together, haven't even used it yet. have a metal ring stand coming, and a glass elbow to replace the stopper with the hoseView attachment 3840474


That thick wall Tygon is very handy, like duct tape.....where's the Pyrex? (Use to work for Corning Glass.).......great set-up.....homemade, primitive,simple...love it.


----------



## Alctrz8849 (May 29, 2021)




----------



## StonedGardener (May 29, 2021)

Got my "Hemper Box" today ( a X-mas present from my Squeeze, an every other month delivery).........it's certainly not a juggernaut like I've seen, but you may get a yuk.......behold,
the cactus bong, what the real cowboys use for the loco weed!


----------



## StonedGardener (May 29, 2021)

chchhazed said:


> One bowl knocks me over View attachment 3848478


The towering inferno reminds of college.......great big tall one (plastic)......great big buzz....weed was 15$ an oz.


----------



## StonedGardener (May 29, 2021)

Alctrz8849 said:


> View attachment 4912231


Love it, but do you hire a cleaner for it? That's Crazytown !


----------



## smokey0418 (May 29, 2021)

chowmein said:


> what do you guys use to clean your glass?


salt and iso


----------



## Dank Bongula (Jun 17, 2021)

chowmein said:


> what do you guys use to clean your glass?



This shit is great and reusable. Very strong and very pink. Iso and salt/rice never really got my daily driver clean and I didn't like it slipping out of my hands when I would shake it. Overnight soak in this shit and everything just rinsed right off.


----------



## Nizza (Jun 20, 2021)

An old glass bubbler my landlord gifted me, i wonder if it's worth anything. It looks like a murder weapon


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 25, 2021)

Nizza said:


> An old glass bubbler my landlord gifted me, i wonder if it's worth anything. It looks like a murder weaponView attachment 4927257


i think you may have a reverberating carbonizer there...


please return to jack jeebs asap


----------



## DaFreak (Jun 25, 2021)

Dank Bongula said:


> View attachment 4925173
> This shit is great and reusable. Very strong and very pink. Iso and salt/rice never really got my daily driver clean and I didn't like it slipping out of my hands when I would shake it. Overnight soak in this shit and everything just rinsed right off.


If you want to spend more money on something that doesn't need it knock yourself out, but an overnight soak in iso will do the same thing.


----------



## Dank Bongula (Jun 25, 2021)

DaFreak said:


> If you want to spend more money on something that doesn't need it knock yourself out, but an overnight soak in iso will do the same thing.


I've tried that. I've left it soaking over the weekend and it always left some shit behind on the inside. This cost me only $15 and it worked the first time without complaint. Thank you for the permission to spend my money though. Worth it to me.


----------



## ElGrandeMongo (Jun 25, 2021)

Dank Bongula said:


> View attachment 4925173
> This shit is great and reusable. Very strong and very pink. Iso and salt/rice never really got my daily driver clean and I didn't like it slipping out of my hands when I would shake it. Overnight soak in this shit and everything just rinsed right off.


This looks exactly like my everyday bong, but yours is clean, and mine is green up the stem, and clear on the base. Need to try some of this stuff, my downstem is permanently stained and 99% iso and salt aren't doing the trick.

Was thinking about shopping around locally for a new piece, but every time I do I end up back at the old beaker base bong.


----------



## DaFreak (Jun 25, 2021)

Dank Bongula said:


> I've tried that. I've left it soaking over the weekend and it always left some shit behind on the inside. This cost me only $15 and it worked the first time without complaint. Thank you for the permission to spend my money though. Worth it to me.


You"ll grow out of it.


----------



## Dank Bongula (Jun 25, 2021)

DaFreak said:


> You"ll grow out of it.


Grow out of enjoying my smoke out of a crystal clean bong? Doubt it, you fucking grimeball. Clean your act up along with your shit covered glasswear and mind your own business.


----------



## Obepawn (Jun 27, 2021)

Wouldn’t called this glass but I just finished making this today.


----------



## Dank Bongula (Jul 2, 2021)

Smoke this. You'll dig it.


----------



## Dank Bongula (Jul 13, 2021)

The pipe so nice, I bought it twice


----------



## Zilman (Jul 18, 2021)

@Dank Bongula A beautiful thing. What is it called?


----------



## Dank Bongula (Jul 19, 2021)

Zilman said:


> @Dank Bongula A beautiful thing. What is it called?











Home







smokeheir.com


----------



## Nizza (Jul 25, 2021)

Dank Bongula said:


> View attachment 4935354
> Smoke this. You'll dig it.


I took your advice and ordered one today, I'm really looking forward to it!
The ashtray with the spike looks dope too, I got that and the ice couzi . Super exciting!


----------



## Dank Bongula (Jul 29, 2021)

Nizza said:


> I took your advice and ordered one today, I'm really looking forward to it!
> The ashtray with the spike looks dope too, I got that and the ice couzi . Super exciting!


Fuck yeah! Next I want to get that smoked glass chamber and that ashtray is on my list as well.


----------



## Autodoctor (Jul 29, 2021)

Oops wrong glass


----------



## BodegaBud (Sep 27, 2021)

A rose by any other name


----------



## K81.UK (Dec 12, 2021)

Roor custom. Rarely gets used tbh.


----------



## StonedGardener (Dec 18, 2021)

My economy/DIY Jeff Bezos launch to higher ground...I love reaching escape velocity


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Dec 18, 2021)

StonedGardener said:


> My economy/DIY Jeff Bezos launch to higher ground...I love reaching escape velocityView attachment 5049459


What the hell is that thing?


----------



## natureboygrower (Dec 18, 2021)

PadawanWarrior said:


> What the hell is that thing?


 Ive lost track of dabs and bong hits and cant even begin to figure out wtf it is Looks cool though


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Dec 18, 2021)

Just got my new portable. I think they sent enough stickers.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Dec 18, 2021)

Well my dumbass just broke the custom switchball part, lol.


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 18, 2021)

That didn't take you long


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Dec 18, 2021)

Thundercat said:


> That didn't take you long


Well you didn't teach me to not open glass over a tile floor, just to not harvest early.

They're out of the Merlin one now so I ordered a couple different ones. So when I break the next one I have a backup.


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 18, 2021)

Lmao sorry man, I can’t teach you everything.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Dec 18, 2021)

Thundercat said:


> Lmao sorry man, I can’t teach you everything.


----------



## Dank Bongula (Dec 19, 2021)

Chameleon Glass - Absolute Zero Freezer Glass Pipe

One of my friends just dropped this off this morning for my bday
Very cool addition.


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 19, 2021)

So @PadawanWarrior how much did you pay for those? Did you know I'm a glass blower?


----------



## Hiphophippo (Dec 19, 2021)




----------



## natureboygrower (Dec 19, 2021)

Thundercat said:


> So @PadawanWarrior how much did you pay for those? Did you know I'm a glass blower?


Funny you just mentioned this, you ever blown a 3 hole bowl for hash? I've wanted to ask you for sometime now.


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 19, 2021)

Only a couple but it's very doable. I never had a market for them where I lived before so I didn't make many .


----------



## StonedGardener (Dec 19, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i think you may have a reverberating carbonizer there...
> 
> View attachment 4930517
> please return to jack jeebs asap


Now I'm positive , only a foo-fighter would of known that ! Shrubs/landscaping , yea right. I get it though. Keep that on the down-low, you stay high...smart.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Dec 19, 2021)

Thundercat said:


> So @PadawanWarrior how much did you pay for those? Did you know I'm a glass blower?


$35


----------



## Tangerine_ (Dec 19, 2021)

Always travel with the nessecities


----------



## shrxhky420 (Dec 19, 2021)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Well my dumbass just broke the custom switchball part, lol.
> 
> View attachment 5049511


That's what all the extra stickers are for 

SH420


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 19, 2021)

PadawanWarrior said:


> $35


Thats pretty fair, I was curious because some places really jack up the prices on cheap work.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Dec 19, 2021)

Thundercat said:


> Thats pretty fair, I was curious because some places really jack up the prices on cheap work.


I forgot you were a glass blower. These things can be used with the portable, or I can use them with my standard Silver Surfer too.

I tried it out last night. It's gonna take some getting use to with the temp, but it worked pretty good. My Silver Surfer kicks its ass though.


----------



## Antidote Man (Dec 19, 2021)

I have this coming in the mail.... I remmember when metal pipes went glass, it literaly happened overnight... glass pipes were so expensive then...

but nothing beats the graffix bong... high school days


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Dec 19, 2021)

Antidote Man said:


> View attachment 5050182
> 
> I have this coming in the mail.... I remmember when metal pipes went glass, it literaly happened overnight... glass pipes were so expensive then...
> 
> but nothing beats the graffix bong... high school days


I remember the Graffix bongs. Bong was a really bad word too. I said bong bowl in a shop when I was younger and got kicked out for saying "bong", lol.

That doesn't look like glass to me. It looks like acrylic.

I prefer straight tubes. But I've made multi chamber ones too. I'd get acrylic tubing in town and just make my own. I had to buy the bases and shit separately. Still have a couple bases.






Colored Acrylic Tubes, Colored Plastic Tubes, Plastic Tubes : TAP Plastics


Check out this great deal on our Colored Acrylic Tubes! Stay within budget with our great selection of products.




www.tapplastics.com


----------



## Antidote Man (Dec 19, 2021)

I remmeber that also.. people getting kicked out of stores for not conforming to the water-pipe replacement word. I grew up near woodstock, ny... you can imagine the head shops they had there back then.. now they're just clothing stores that sell pipes on the side and you can talk weed in there all you want

My new water pipe is acrylic, and I say its better than glass. Some of these glass pieces i see look like magic tricks not to break and the kind of sober focus it must take to smoke them looks like a shattering moment in the making for the stoned. just my 2.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Dec 19, 2021)

Antidote Man said:


> I remmeber that also.. people getting kicked out of stores for not conforming to the water-pipe replacement word. I grew up near woodstock, ny... you can imagine the head shops they had there back then.. now they're just clothing stores that sell pipes on the side and you can talk weed in there all you want
> 
> My new water pipe is acrylic, and I say its better than glass. Some of these glass pieces i see look like magic tricks not to break and the kind of sober focus it must take to smoke them looks like a shattering moment in the making for the stoned. just my 2.


I have a bong secret, so my friends hated using a bong with me. It only works right with straight tubes though. I don't like the smoke to rotate around and shit. I think it makes it kinda go stale if that makes any sense. It's not the right word, but it's just what I've always called it.

I've tried to teach people, but most don't get it.


----------



## Antidote Man (Dec 19, 2021)

I'm not sure i do either. I rarely smoke anymore... i care about the health of my lungs. I've been stocking up on old genetics, trying to find the stuff I smoked in the mid-late 90s. When i do smoke, I want that old school feel to it also.


----------



## gr865 (Dec 19, 2021)

Hiphophippo said:


> View attachment 5049941


No thanks!


----------



## gr865 (Dec 19, 2021)

StonedGardener said:


> My economy/DIY Jeff Bezos launch to higher ground...I love reaching escape velocityView attachment 5049459


Still wondering what that is. Sort of looking at the bottom of a bowl?
What every it is it is cool looking.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Dec 19, 2021)

Antidote Man said:


> I'm not sure i do either. I rarely smoke anymore... i care about the health of my lungs. I've been stocking up on old genetics, trying to find the stuff I smoked in the mid-late 90s. When i do smoke, I want that old school feel to it also.


I've been growing a strain from 91 for over 3 years. But I'm probably gonna chill for a bit after this round.

And it's not a big secret like CPR. I just exhale threw my nose while I continue sucking when the smoke gets close to the top. My only trick is to start with smoke first than O2. Not O2, smoke, then more O2. And I keep the smoke moving so it doesn't sit still at all.

I can clear a bowl in a hit usually, and it would drive my friends mad.

It's much smoother to start with smoke first.


----------



## Antidote Man (Dec 19, 2021)

PadawanWarrior said:


> I've been growing a strain from 91 for over 3 years. But I'm probably gonna chill for a bit after this round.


What strain is it?

Your method sounds interesting... i couldnt handle a huge pull like we did back in those days. I'de pull slowly maybe, to 1/4 full then clear it... Ahhh.. so many memories, 5 foot bongs, carb holes instead of stems, the protopipe and the double compartment metal pipe that we packed with weed and waited until it was sticky with resin before we smoked it... gross.. oh... and the aqua pipe..


**fixed


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Dec 19, 2021)

Antidote Man said:


> What strain is it?
> 
> Your method sounds interesting... i couldnt handle a huge pull like we did back in those days. I'de pull slowly maybe, to 1/4 full then clear it... Ahhh.. so many memories, 5 foot bongs, carb holes instead of stems, the protopipe and the double compartment metal pipe that we packed with weed and waited until it was sticky with resin before we smoked it... gross.. oh... and the aqua pipe..
> 
> View attachment 5050214View attachment 5050215View attachment 5050216


That's the never version of the Proto Pipe. I stole the older version from a friends uncle when I was like 16. Karma got me though. I was running across the football field trying to get away from the principle and back to class before he saw me. And it fell out somewhere. There was bud in the chamber too, so I was out there searching later, but no luck, lol.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 23, 2021)

Hiphophippo said:


> View attachment 5049941


Those are roughly the hands of a 16 y/o. I'm not sure you're old enough to be here.


----------



## Hiphophippo (Dec 23, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Those are roughly the hands of a 16 y/o. I'm not sure you're old enough to be here.


That’s just a picture from the Internet but thank you very much for paying attention to my hands I put the lotion on them regularly


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Dec 23, 2021)

Hiphophippo said:


> That’s just a picture from the Internet but thank you very much for paying attention to my hands I put the lotion on them regularly


Now put the lotion in the freaking basket.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 23, 2021)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Now put the lotion in the freaking basket.


It rubs the lotion on its' skin ...


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 23, 2021)

Hiphophippo said:


> That’s just a picture from the Internet but thank you very much for paying attention to my hands I put the lotion on them regularly


Oh yeah, sorry, I'm very high and almost forgot to reply to you.

It's odd that some rando pic off the net would turn up in a search by you but not me. Although I admit this year has been a bad luck sort of year for me.

So I'm just going with, how old are you?


----------



## Hiphophippo (Dec 23, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Oh yeah, sorry, I'm very high and almost forgot to reply to you.
> 
> It's odd that some rando pic off the net would turn up in a search by you but not me. Although I admit this year has been a bad luck sort of year for me.
> 
> So I'm just going with, how old are you?


Type in awesome penis glass pipes and it will it’s all about the wording you have to talk to google right for her to give you what you want lmao I’m 44 a little to old to get picked up on a chat room so don’t try maybe back in 02 but I’ve learned my lesson


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Dec 23, 2021)

Hiphophippo said:


> Type in awesome penis glass pipes and it will it’s all about the wording you have to talk to google right for her to give you what you want lmao I’m 44 a little to old to get picked up on a chat room so don’t try maybe back in 02 but I’ve learned my lesson


What happened to Google. I type in stuff sometimes and I'm like WTF, it's all porn. I typed "dick swinging gif" thinking I'd see a funny one, and I'll just say that wasn't what I was looking for, lol. I'm kinda scared to use Google search anymore.


----------



## Hiphophippo (Dec 23, 2021)

PadawanWarrior said:


> What happened to Google. I type in stuff sometimes and I'm like WTF, it's all porn. I typed "dick swinging gif" thinking I'd see a funny one, and I'll just say that wasn't what I was looking for, lol. I'm kinda scared to use Google search anymore.


Google only gives you what the masses want . And of course that’s more porn! one day in the not so distant future google will be driving you, reading for you, correcting your flaws, and pointing out your most inner thoughts. Oh wait it already does. it should scare us all it’s the beginning of sky net!!!


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Dec 23, 2021)

Hiphophippo said:


> Google only gives you what the masses want . And of course that’s more porn! one day in the not so distant future google will be driving you, reading for you, correcting your flaws, and pointing out your most inner thoughts. Oh wait it already does. it should scare us all it’s the beginning of sky net!!!


You're only 16, what do you know, lol.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Dec 24, 2021)

Hiphophippo said:


> That’s just a picture from the Internet but thank you very much for paying attention to my hands I put the lotion on them regularly


I like that you posted a picture of your regularly lotioned hands, holding a giant penis pipe. 

If you weren't 16, I'd say we have something going.  

SH420


----------



## Hiphophippo (Dec 24, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> I like that you posted a picture of your regularly lotioned hands, holding a giant penis pipe.
> 
> If you weren't 16, I'd say we have something going.
> 
> SH420


We got something going my eighteenth birthday was yesterday here’s me ready to party lol not really


----------



## Dank Bongula (Dec 24, 2021)

Stand down Zangief


----------



## NanoGadget (Jan 17, 2022)

Let get back to glass you absolute degenerates.


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 17, 2022)

__
http://instagr.am/p/CYNUG6Fp7l9/


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 17, 2022)

__
http://instagr.am/p/CU0iiW_BLmG/


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jan 17, 2022)

Thundercat said:


> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CU0iiW_BLmG/


Did you blow these? I'd love some ThunderGlass. But I need my carb on the right, lol.

I use my thumb as a bowl cover.


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 17, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Did you blow these? I'd love some ThunderGlass. But I need my carb on the right, lol.
> 
> I use my thumb as a bowl cover.


Yep these are a couple of my recent pieces that are still available. There are more on my IG that show the kind of work I do. I can totally put a carb anywhere someone wants one.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jan 18, 2022)

Thundercat said:


> Yep these are a couple of my recent pieces that are still available. There are more on my IG that show the kind of work I do. I can totally put a carb anywhere someone wants one.


We gotta talk then. I want some ThunderGlass. It would be sweet if you had a little Thundercat logo on there, but I don't know how difficult that would be. I totally want a piece anyways though.


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 18, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> We gotta talk then. I want some ThunderGlass. It would be sweet if you had a little Thundercat logo on there, but I don't know how difficult that would be. I totally want a piece anyways though.
> 
> View attachment 5069447


I actually do have a glass thundercat logo. Someone else made it, and I only have one small piece so it’s not something I’m probably ever gonna use. But you just motivated me to try to find more I can use. Hit me up about what kind of piece you an interested in. You can look at my IG for other examples of styles. And either message me here or there  I love doing customs.


----------



## Goodshit97 (Jan 18, 2022)

Just a few out of the collection.


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 18, 2022)

Goodshit97 said:


> Just a few out of the collection.


nice variety!


----------



## Goodshit97 (Jan 18, 2022)

Thundercat said:


> nice variety!


Thanks. My wife and i prefer a bong over a pipe, as you can see haha.


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 18, 2022)

Goodshit97 said:


> Thanks. My wife and i prefer a bong over a pipe, as you can see haha.



I haven’t made any “bongs” but I make oil rigs and bubblers.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jan 18, 2022)

Thundercat said:


> I haven’t made any “bongs” but I make oil rigs and bubblers.


What type of glass do you need for the Thundercat marbles? It would be sick if you had your logo on your pipes.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jan 19, 2022)

Thunder Thunder Thunder ThunderGlass, ThunderGlass. Roar!


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 19, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> What type of glass do you need for the Thundercat marbles? It would be sick if you had your logo on your pipes.


All the glass I use is borosilicate glass. To make that logo to put in pipes I would need to make what is commonly called a “Milli” which is an old Italian method for creating pictures in the cross section of glass. Currently it’s not a skill set I possess at the level to make the logo look good. I’ve only made some basic milli which turned out ok but weren’t any where near the detail. Thankfully there are glass artists who specialize in making these images for the rest of us guys to use in our work. That’s why I said I’d need to see if I can find some. The last thundercats image I know about dates back to 14-15, but it easily could have been remade since then. I’m gonna look into it. You guys are the only ones that know me as thundercat, unless you went back it was my gamer tag too, usually Tcat420 though.


----------



## antonioverde (Jan 24, 2022)

Customs done by Jonathan Killman, Joesy Whales milli by Beth James.


----------



## Lenin1917 (Jan 31, 2022)

Just picked this up today.


----------



## madvillian420 (Feb 5, 2022)

im lazy and shes dirty so pics another time but i got a cool tentacle spoon from lermaglass on IG a few months ago, super dope piece. similar to this other one he made 






i also recently got a rig from eyeballglass similar to this one and its phenomenal as well


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 5, 2022)

Here are a few more recent pieces I made.

__
http://instagr.am/p/CYxIQYsPsm5/


__
http://instagr.am/p/CYk8njhLEx9/


----------



## Bongify.eu (Feb 11, 2022)

My personal favourite: the Dictator Series by Black Leaf!

Putin bong: https://www.bongify.nl/en/bongtin-the-great-ice-bong-putin-bong.html
Merkel bong: https://www.bongify.nl/en/black-leaf-chancellor-bong-angela-merkel.html
Trump bong: https://www.bongify.nl/en/trump-tower-bong.html
Kim Jong Bong: https://www.bongify.nl/en/kim-jong-bong-weed-attack.html


----------



## Cannabinoid Froyd (Feb 13, 2022)

A few pieces from a buddy. Love the over sized carbs most.


----------



## lusidghost (Feb 15, 2022)

Cannabinoid Froyd said:


> A few pieces from a buddy. Love the over sized carbs most.
> 
> View attachment 5085268
> View attachment 5085269
> ...


The spoon in the third picture is sick. Link to your friend's page if he's selling pieces?


----------



## Cannabinoid Froyd (Feb 16, 2022)

lusidghost said:


> The spoon in the third picture is sick. Link to your friend's page if he's selling pieces?











Ben Lukas (@tsunami_lukas) • Instagram photos and videos


3,202 Followers, 2,015 Following, 213 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Ben Lukas (@tsunami_lukas)




www.instagram.com





He's in North Cali. Goes by Ben or Tsunami. Tell him Mobius_Prolix sent ya. He's a super nice & awesome dude.


----------



## Cannabinoid Froyd (Feb 17, 2022)

@ludisghost if you need help contacting him I can give him a call and see if I can send you his info. Just let me know if you need any help and I'll be more than happy to assist.


----------



## Lenin1917 (May 12, 2022)

Lenin1917 said:


> Just picked this up today.View attachment 5077981View attachment 5077982View attachment 5077983


Rip


----------



## oodawg (Jul 26, 2022)

All made by my buddy, like all of them. The cactus arms on the chillums are nice you never have to worry about the glass getting too hot.


----------

